# Fuse 5 issue



## TTtops (Nov 14, 2019)

Just picked up a 2001 Audi TT Roadster. I have unhooked the mirror, heated seats and outside temp. Still blows the 7.5 amp fuse 5. Today I just pulled the climate control unit and still blew the fuse. Any help on what I should check or track down next? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, After-run coolant pump, front lamp control module J123 & brake pedal switch are also on that circuit.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTtops (Nov 14, 2019)

lamp control module would be behind passenger seat in the hole? if so it's missing and i have after market lights i think. I unplugged:
After run coolant pump- Pop
Brake pedal switch - pop
removed air bag light and turn air bag off- Pop
unplugged rear windows switch and the key/door switch- Pop [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTtops (Nov 14, 2019)

Problem solved. it was the oil level sensor on the oil pan. The corner was cracked. don't think i noticed that being on fuse 5, but it is fixed now. :lol:


----------

